# What is involved in being a Home Inspector?



## Quattro (Apr 2, 2008)

My wife has this crazy idea that my new career should be as a home inspector. I gotta admit, it sounds like a good job (mostly). Any inspectors out there with a direct opinion? Worth it? Do you own your own business? 

I guess it's something I could "study" for in my spare time, take the exam, get licensed, and start a business. Sounds great, but I'd like to hear real experiences if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 5, 2008)

It all depends on your market area and size. Cost of inspections, you know, legwork first.
Try www.ashi.com and find your local group. Then go to a meeting and talk to the professionals in your area.
Then try www.learn2inspect.com This is the company I teach for.
It is a good life in the good times, harder in slow times, but getting a good feeling by helping someone out....priceless.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2008)

Just as he said, energy audits are on the rise.
This is another branch of home inspection for our company. We have taken it to another level by having a home inspection done which includes an energy audit. The two tie themselves together perfectly. We also do use an infrared camera to see thermal images behind walls and ceilings. Those cameras cost around $15,000 

Whatever you decide, it is a good way to make a living, meet new educated folks and learn a whole lot about homes.


----------



## Quattro (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderful, thank you for all the great info. I will get started on the education part of things in my precious spare time. Should have started over the winter!


----------



## LeeW (Apr 21, 2008)

Some great information here, very useful. I always wanted to do this type of thing but could never find a way to get into it.


----------

